# Curtain Hanger and Bottled Water Service



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi everyone. We have found a place (Fox Hill in Motor City) and need some advice on two things; 1. Looking for someone to hang three curtain rods for us? 2. Which bottled water delivery service would you recommend? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

How many and how wide are the curtain rods ?

Oasis Water ...


----------



## Gigi 1974 (Aug 17, 2010)

Masafi is good, delivery on time and all the services usually priced the same, if you take a voucher booklet, you get one bottle free.
Goodluck on the curtain handing! Also you may want to get some one with a level and who knows how to use it! Just saying.........

Lol!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

I get Oasis. They charge 9 AED per bottle, but if you buy a book of 10 coupons (90 AED) you get 1 free

I used to get Nestle, but found them unreliable, didn't show up half the time

Oasis uses reverse osmosis system, Masafi is a natural spring water - depends on your preference and what you are using it for.


----------



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank you all for the information.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Ask the guys on security in your building, they will know someone who will hang your curtains/do odd jobs for a few dirhams.


----------



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

Got the curtains done also. Thanks


----------

